

Vibreoffice – vi(m) keybindings for Libreoffice and OpenOffice - Schiphol
https://github.com/seanyeh/vibreoffice

======
seanyeh
Wow, I'm surprised someone found my little project :) I'm still planning on
adding more features and fixing the bugs if I can find some free time.

~~~
davidgerard
Bjoern Michaelsen of LO advertised it in his blog!
[https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2015/04/06/easterhegg-
vimpre...](https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2015/04/06/easterhegg-vimpressing-
libreoffice/)

